# Posenmontage auf Weite bringen



## Denni_Lo (6. Mai 2008)

Servus,

habe eine neue Angelstelle entdeckt und wollte am WE mal mit Pose dort einen Versuch starten.

Problem: es ist recht weit und eine andere Möglichkeit als weit zu werfen ist leider nicht gegeben.

Wie bekomme ich dort eine feine Posenmontage (schwebend über Grund) gescheit ausgeworfen. Es sind etwa 30 m zu überwinden, ich wollte aber mit feiner Pose fischen, habe zwar auch weitwurfposen von 20 g (vorgebleit) aber ich weiß nicht ob das das richtige wäre.

THX im voraus für Eure Tipps


----------



## Kampflaus (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Weite bringen*

Miniboote als Köderträger, sofern erlaubt!


----------



## schrauber78 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Weite bringen*

Ich nutze in solchen Situationen am liebsten eine "überbleite" Montage. Zwischen die Bleischrote welche die Pose austarrieren kommt noch ein 10g Birnenblei kommt. Wichtig ist dabei, dass du gut gelotet hast.

auf den Haken kommt dann noch ein Styropor-Kügelchen oder etwas ähnliches, damit der Köder schwimmt


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Weite bringen*

Boote nicht erlaubt und auch nicht vorhanden, überbleit ist aber nicht schwebend  Wollhandkrabben Gesindel ist da recht stark verbreitet


----------



## Doc Plato (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Weite bringen*

Mit einer Matchrute sollten 30m mit einem 8-12gr Waggler aber logger drin sein! #6


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Weite bringen*

ich dachte eher an 4+2, aber ich versuche es mal wie Plato vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## schrauber78 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Weite bringen*

das "schwebend" habsch doch glatt überlesen... *schäm*


----------



## Doc Plato (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Weite bringen*

Musste ausprobieren, wenn Du genug Platz zum werfen hast und Dir kein Gegenwind um die Nase pfeift kann es klappen.


----------



## Benny1982 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Weite bringen*

Würde mit PVA-Schnur (wasserlöslich zeugs da) nen Boili am Haken mit montieren dann haste genug Gewicht zum werfen und gleich noch einen angefüttert #6

Dauert dann zwar paar min aber dann kommt deine Pose wieder hoch


----------



## bennie (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Weite bringen*

waggler sollte doch reichen


----------



## Feeder-Freak (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Weite bringen*

Hallo zusammen,
wieso muss es denn unbedningt eine so leichte Pose sein??
Meiner Meinung nach erkennst du die gar nicht so gut auf die Entfernung. Ich würde zu einem vorbebleitem 8 Gr waggler greifen. Den ein bischen überbebleien dann hast du auch hier die Sensiblität.#6

Aber die Idee mit dem Birnenblei ist auch nicht schlecht.#6

Greetz

FF


----------



## donlotis (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Weite bringen*

Hallo,

für diese Zwecke eignet sich auch eine kleine Wasserkugel ganz hervorragend (farbig oder durchsichtig). #6

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Sebÿ (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Weite bringen*

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand versucht einen Spirolino als Wurfgewicht/Bebleiung einzusetzen? Müsste doch klappen, oder?
Sebastian


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Weite bringen*

Beim Posenfischen noch nicht, ansonsten sind die Teile doch nur für sowas gedacht


----------



## Parasol (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Weite bringen*

Hallo,

ich behelfe mit in solcher Situation wie folgt: Wagglermontage; statt Bleischrot verwende ich sog. Rugbys. Das spirolinoähnliche Gebilde wirkt unter Wasser mit 1 g als Lot auf die Pose und hat über Wasser 15 g Wurfgewicht. Diese gibt es auch schwerer, ich glaube bis 30 g. Dadurch ist leichtes Posenfischen gepaart mit Weitwurfeigenschaften möglich.


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Weite bringen*

Würde es auch mit nem Sbiro versuchen |wavey:


----------



## Krüger82 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Weite bringen*

Das kannte ich nun auch noch nicht!!! Hört sich interressant an!!! Ansonsten 8g waggler benutzen, dann sollten 30m kein problem darstellen!!!!!

Mfg


----------



## this (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Weite bringen*



Benny1982 schrieb:


> Würde mit PVA-Schnur (wasserlöslich zeugs da) nen Boili am Haken mit montieren dann haste genug Gewicht zum werfen und gleich noch einen angefüttert #6
> 
> Dauert dann zwar paar min aber dann kommt deine Pose wieder hoch



Ja das find ich aber mal ne geile Idee! #6
Danke.


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Weite bringen*

@Parasol
hast mal nen Link zu den Teilen? Hört sich interessant an.


----------



## Parasol (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Weite bringen*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> @Parasol
> hast mal nen Link zu den Teilen? Hört sich interessant an.



leider nein! Habe die Teile direkt aus dem Regal beim Fachhändler. Sieht aber aus wie ein Spirolino (glasklar oder milchig trüb), jedoch ohne den Verlängerungsstiel.


----------



## phone65 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenmontage auf Weite bringen*

Hallo,  such mal nach "Weitwurfoliven" 4stk um die 5€.


----------

